# الصداقة العذرية بين الجنسين اللطيف والخشن,..زز.



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2009)

* موضة جديدة اسمها الصداقة العذرية بين الجنسين اللطيف والخشن *

​ 


_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  شاب أوروبي مع صديقة له _


* الكثيرون يدعون أنه لا يوجد صداقة عذرية بين الرجل والمرأة. إلا ان عددا لا بأس به من الشباب الأوروبيين يبني مثل هذه العلاقات التي تلاقي إعجاب الكثيرين. كوردله ومايك مثال لشابين تجمع بينهما صداقة أخوية *




منذ سبع سنوات تجمع بين كوردله ومايك علاقة روحية طاهرة. ربما يسأل المرء نفسه: صداقة عذرية بين شاب وشابة! هل هذا شيء ممكن في أوروبا؟ بالفعل توجد علاقات من هذا القبيل بين الشباب و الشابات وخاصة ممن تتراوح أعمارهم بين 20 و40 سنة. وترى أغلبية هؤلاء أن هذه الصداقات تستحق التجربة. مايك و كوردله صديقان أقدما على هذه التجربة وتوصلا عن طريقها إلى نهج  نظام حياتي ناجح. تجمع بين الاثنين علاقة ود ووئام. فبالنسبة لهما تشكل هذه الصداقة قرابة روحية وعلاقة صافية. يقول مايك: "لقد بنيت علاقتنا منذ البداية على أسس متينة كالصدق والأمانة والاحترام المتبادل ولهذا لم يكن هناك مجال للتفكير بالشهوات.

*المشاعر الأولية *



_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  أصدقاء مجتمعون _

صحيح أننا لا يمكن أن نتقبل هذه العلاقات بسهولة ذلك لأننا لم نعتد عليها ولأنها لا تتماش وتقاليدنا وأعرافنا، بل أن كوردله ومايك لم ينفيا أنه في بادئ الأمر كان هناك ميول عاطفية وخصوصا عند مايك الذي لا يخفي أنه كان مغرما بها في البداية. غير أنه لم يتجرأ على إباحة سره خوفا من فقدان الصلة بها. لكن كيف تتم المعاشرة بين شاب وشابة تجمع بينهما علاقة عذرية ؟ ترى كوردله أنه من الضروري قضاء وقت ممتع مع مايك، وهي تعني بذلك الضحك والتسلية والغناء و الترفيه بل و حتى الصمت في بعض الأحيان. فالفائدة من هذه الصداقة هي الإحساس بأن هناك شخص بجانبك يصغي إليك, ينصحك ويفهمك, يمكنك أن تدردش معه و تبوح له بأسرارك.  

*وئام وانسجام دون **ولع وشغف*



_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  ما أحلى الصداقة _ 
بالرغم من الانسجام والوئام اللذين يجمعان بين مايك وكوردله إلا أن هذه العلاقة ينقصها شيء اعتدنا عليه في علاقاتنا مع الجنس الآخر وهو الشغف والولع. وكما هو شائع في الأوساط الأوروبية تربط كل شاب قصة حب وغرام بشابة ما، ولقد مر كل من مايك كوردله بمثل هذه التجربة، إلا أن تجربة كل منهما كانت فاشلة. وعلى هذا الأساس فإنهما سعيدان بهذه الصداقة و الدليل على ذلك أنهما صديقان منذ سبعة أعوام. 

أصبح هناك إقبال من العديد من الشباب والشابات في أوروبا على هذا النوع من الصداقات, هذا ما أثبتته الأبحاث ألأخيرة في هذا الميدان حيث أن 55 بالمائة من هذه العلاقات انبثقت عن قصص حب سابقة بحيث يكون الشخصين على معرفة لبعضهما وتكون قواسم مشتركة بينهما فيما يتعلق بالطباع والميول والأذواق. إلا أن الأبحاث أظهرت أن هذه الصداقات غالبا ما تكون بحاجة إلى وقت كاف يتمكن فيه الشخص التعرف على الآخر وكسب الثقة به وكذلك كيفية التعامل معه، ولهذا فإن أغلبية الصداقات يغمرها في البداية نوع من الشك والتردد وعدم الارتياح. *"*امرأة " أم "إنسان " المهم إذن صاغية و صدر رحب لأن مسالة الجنس هنا تبقى ثانوية.


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 يناير 2009)

_*موضوع يستاهل التقييم ميرسىىىىى ليك*_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يناير 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا كليم

اجمل صداقة 
اذا ارتقي تفكير الناس وسمو باخلاقهم ستكون اجمل صداقة وستدوم علي مر السنين ويمكن علاقات الحب يحصل فيها اي حاجة وتدمر وتنتهي ولكن هذة الصداقة النظيفة تستمر وتفيد
 فالفائدة من هذه الصداقة هي الإحساس بأن هناك شخص بجانبك يصغي إليك, ينصحك ويفهمك, يمكنك أن تدردش معه و تبوح له بأسرارك. 

موضوع هام يستحق التقيم ويا ريت التثبيت​*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (8 يناير 2009)

علي فكره انا مجرب النوع ده من الصداقات لو كمل وعدي مراحل التطور واصبح صداقه عذريه فعلا يكون بناءا ومكملا جميلا شكرااا علي موضوعك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2009)

كيريا

اشكرك اختي العزيزية

على مرورك الراااااااااائع

وجزيل الشكر لتقييمك  الموضوع

لك مني كل الود والاحترام

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع وهام جدا كليمو 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (8 يناير 2009)

*موضوع فى منتهى الجمال*
*وفعلا يستحق التقييم*
*شكراليك*​


----------



## العجايبي (8 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## cobcob (8 يناير 2009)

*موضوع رائع فعلا
و بجد النوع ده من الصداقة لم يتبنى صح
بيكونبناء ومفيد جدا​*


----------



## الأخت مايا (8 يناير 2009)

للصداقة مفهوم خاص يرتقي فوق كل شيء
ولا تحده الاقاويل لان الصداقة الصحيحة هي مستقيمة

شكرا لك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يناير 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدااا

شكرا ليك استاذي كليم

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## foba h (8 يناير 2009)

الموضوع جميل حدا و حساس جدا جدا


> امرأة " أم "إنسان " المهم إذن صاغية و صدر رحب لأن مسالة الجنس هنا تبقى ثانوية.


انا كمان جربت النوع ده من الصداقات  وليا صديق اكثر من 4 او 5 سنين بس طبعا واجهت رفض المجتمع و نظرات غريبة من الناس في كل مكان بس فعلان لا انا و لا هو اى مشاعر حب من اللي بالي بالكم بس اخوات بجددددددد جدااااااااااااااااو هة\و دايما بيكلمني عن البنت اللي بيحبها وانا ببقي مبسوطة كمان


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 يناير 2009)

*موضوع اكتر من رائع بجد يا كليمو
يسوع يحميك*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا كليم
> 
> اجمل صداقة
> اذا ارتقي تفكير الناس وسمو باخلاقهم ستكون اجمل صداقة وستدوم علي مر السنين ويمكن علاقات الحب يحصل فيها اي حاجة وتدمر وتنتهي ولكن هذة الصداقة النظيفة تستمر وتفيد
> ...



شكرااااا لك ايتها الصديقة 

عاى ردك الجميل الرائع

واشكرك لكلامك عن التثبيت

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2009)

جاي في الطريق

شكرااااااا لسردك لنا تجربتك الرائعة

ربنا يمد بصداقتكم

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2009)

come with me

رائع هو مرورك اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
وحقا متى نتعلم كيف تكون الصداقة بين فتى وفتاة
عذرية خالية من اى اغراض او نزوات ولكن قد يكون لنا 
عذرنا فقد نشئنا وترعرعنا باسلوب خاطىء حتى 
فى سنين تعليمنا كان دائما الفصل بين الجنسين
حتى نظرتنا للبنت كانت نظرة خاصة عن الولد
ودمت بود​


----------



## أَمَة (9 يناير 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع المميز يا كليمو*​ 
*قبل ما اكتب تعليقي اسمح لي أن*
*ابدي اعجابي بمشاركة الأخ وليم تل*​ 
*أجمل ما في الصداقة العذرية انها علاقة منزهة عن استغلال الآخر لرغبة ذاتية*
*ففيها يتم العكس إذ يسعى الصديق الى ما هو خير لصديقه وليس لنفسه*
*وانا شخصيا **لا أرى مانعا البتة - لا بل يعجبني رؤية*
*هذه الصداقة تتوج وهي في قمة نضجها (لو صح التعبير) *
*في ارتباط مقدس بين الطرفين*
*لأن الزواج الناتج عنها سيكون في قمة النجاح*​ 
*وفي هذا العام الجديد أتمنى لكل عضو وعضوة من العزاب في المنتدى*
*أن يلتقي بتوأم روحه الذي يجد فيه نصفه الآخر*
*لكي تتعالي الزعاريد على صفحات منتدى التهاني والمناسبات*​ 
*استجب يا رب*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2009)

kokoman

شكرااااا جزيلا لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يباركك

اخي

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2009)

العجايبي

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2009)

cobcob

جزيل الشكر لردك الجميل اختي

ومبروك تجوالك خارج الترانيم

بالحقيقة لقد فرحت بمشاركتك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2009)

الأخت مايا

جزيل الشكر لكى اختي

لردك الجميل الرائع

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2009)

mikel coco

مرورك عزيز اخي

شكراااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2009)

foba h قال:


> الموضوع جميل حدا و حساس جدا جدا
> انا كمان جربت النوع ده من الصداقات  وليا صديق اكثر من 4 او 5 سنين بس طبعا واجهت رفض المجتمع و نظرات غريبة من الناس في كل مكان بس فعلان لا انا و لا هو اى مشاعر حب من اللي بالي بالكم بس اخوات بجددددددد جدااااااااااااااااو هة\و دايما بيكلمني عن البنت اللي بيحبها وانا ببقي مبسوطة كمان



اشكرك اختي على ردك المميز 

سلامالمسيح معك


----------



## mero_engel (10 يناير 2009)

*لو كانت الصداقه مبنه علي قواعد صح*
*بتستمر*
*وبتكون اجمل انواع الصداقه*
*بحييك يا كليمو موضوع رائع فعلا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2009)

كوكى 

جزيل الشكر لك اختي

مرورك مميز

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2009)

وليم تل

احييك على ردك الرائع

ربنا يباركك اخي

سلام المسيح


----------



## rana1981 (10 يناير 2009)

*شكرا يا كليمو على الموضوع وانا عندي صديق صرلنا اصدقاء 9 سنين ومازلنا​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 يناير 2009)

*موضوع راااائع جداً يا كليم 

و فعلاً النوع دة الصداقات من اجمل انواع الصداقات بجد

شكراً يا كليم

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2009)

أمة قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع المميز يا كليمو*​
> *قبل ما اكتب تعليقي اسمح لي أن*
> *ابدي اعجابي بمشاركة الأخ وليم تل*​
> *أجمل ما في الصداقة العذرية انها علاقة منزهة عن استغلال الآخر لرغبة ذاتية*
> ...







اشكرك اختي آمة

على هذا الرد المميز المعبر

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

سلام الرب يسوع معك


----------



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *لو كانت الصداقه مبنه علي قواعد صح*
> *بتستمر*
> *وبتكون اجمل انواع الصداقه*
> *بحييك يا كليمو موضوع رائع فعلا*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



ميرو انجل

امتننت كثير لحضورك الكريم على صفحاتي

لكم يفرحني أن تكون من ضيوفي وزواري الكرام

لك كل أنواع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## +pepo+ (11 يناير 2009)

مرسى ياباشا بس ده مينفعش عندينا فى المجتمع الشرقى لننا لينا عادتنا و تقاليتنا غير المجتمع الاوروبى 
موضوع جميل يستاهل التقييم


----------



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2009)

rana1981

شكراااااااا لمرورك  الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## متيكو (11 يناير 2009)

شكرا هاموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2009)

r0o0o0ky

شكراااااااا اخي لمرورك الرائع

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2009)

+pepo+

شكراااااااا لمرورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2009)

متيكو

شكرااااا لمرورك اخي

سلام المسيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يناير 2009)

*نظرة المجتمع النهارده لصداقة الولد والبنت اختلفت كتيييييير عن الاول وأصبحت أمر واقع معترف بيه على مختلف المستويات ويمكن ده سببه أن البنت أصبحت أكثر وعياً فى أختياراتها عن الما ضى ويمكن ده كمان بيرجع لانفتاح العالم بثقافاته المختلفه وأصبح كقريه صغيره فعلا وأعتقد ان الحريه عندما تغلف بالثقه تظل محفوظه من أى خطأ وعلى الاقل نقضى على المقوله القديمه كل ممنوع مرغوب .. موضووع جميل يا كليموووو ويستحق التقييم فعلا . ​*


----------



## porio (13 يناير 2009)

*موضوعك جميييييييييييييل جداااااااا ورائع ياكليمو*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
:big29::big29::big29:​


----------



## LOLO123456 (13 يناير 2009)

:big31:lسلامي للكل دي اول مره اشارك معاكو واتمني اكون من اسرتكم ، انا شايفة ان عشان اصاحب ولد لازم اعرف هدفها ايه وانا استفيد منه في ايه وهو كمان هيستفيد مني ايه مش المقصود المنفعة شخصية:t9: 
لكن هل صداقته هترفعني وتوصلني للطريق السليم ولا هاضيع وتاخد الصداقة شكل تاني:Love_Letter_Send::؟. رغم ان كل البنات وان واحدة منهم لما كنت في سن ثانوي كان عندي فضول كبير لمعرفة الاولاد وده طبيعي لكن بعد كده الامور بتتغير وبنكبر وبنقدر نتعامل صح وده بيحتاج توجيه من حد بنثق فيه ويكون عنده خبره في التعامل مع السن اللي بينصحه[/FONT]:heat:


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *نظرة المجتمع النهارده لصداقة الولد والبنت اختلفت كتيييييير عن الاول وأصبحت أمر واقع معترف بيه على مختلف المستويات ويمكن ده سببه أن البنت أصبحت أكثر وعياً فى أختياراتها عن الما ضى ويمكن ده كمان بيرجع لانفتاح العالم بثقافاته المختلفه وأصبح كقريه صغيره فعلا وأعتقد ان الحريه عندما تغلف بالثقه تظل محفوظه من أى خطأ وعلى الاقل نقضى على المقوله القديمه كل ممنوع مرغوب .. موضووع جميل يا كليموووو ويستحق التقييم فعلا . ​*




دونا نبيل

كلام سليم  ابكمني

لم استطيع الا القول

اله يبارك كل اعمالك واقوالك

سلام المسيح في قلبك


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2009)

porio

مرورك مميز اختي

ربنا يباركك سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2009)

lolo123456 قال:


> :big31:lسلامي للكل دي اول مره اشارك معاكو واتمني اكون من اسرتكم ، انا شايفة ان عشان اصاحب ولد لازم اعرف هدفها ايه وانا استفيد منه في ايه وهو كمان هيستفيد مني ايه مش المقصود المنفعة شخصية:t9:
> لكن هل صداقته هترفعني وتوصلني للطريق السليم ولا هاضيع وتاخد الصداقة شكل تاني:love_letter_send::؟. رغم ان كل البنات وان واحدة منهم لما كنت في سن ثانوي كان عندي فضول كبير لمعرفة الاولاد وده طبيعي لكن بعد كده الامور بتتغير وبنكبر وبنقدر نتعامل صح وده بيحتاج توجيه من حد بنثق فيه ويكون عنده خبره في التعامل مع السن اللي بينصحه[/font]:heat:





شكرااااااااا لمشاركتك القيمة

اكيد سيكون مؤهل فيك

وخصوصا اول مشاركتك مميزة

ربنا يبارككاختي

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 يناير 2009)

*موضوع فى غاية الاهمية تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus

شكراااا لردك الجميل اخي

سلام الرب معك


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2009)

دونا نبيل

  لقد ثبتي الموضوع وانت صامتة

وفي صمت الكلام بدون ان اعلم 

كنت بدور عليه افتكرته اتحذف.   ههههههههههه

بصمت حتى لا تتعرضي للشكر...

لا انا سأشكرك من كل قلبي رغم تواضعك المميز

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (18 يناير 2009)

موضوع ممتاز اخى كليم 
الصداقة العذرية بين الجنسين علاقة سامية وجميلة ولكن يتوقف نجاح مثل هذة العلاقة على شخصية واخلاق الطرفين فلا يمكن تكوين صداقة عذرية مع انسان سىء الاخلاق لمجرد القول

شكرا ليك على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ابن الكنيسه (19 يناير 2009)

ان الصداقه الاخوايه هى اجمل شى فى الحياه  وهى التى تدوم مادام الاخلاق موجوده


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2009)

ExtreemFXTrader

شكرا" لمرورك الكريم اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## nortonishak (19 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل بس للاسف لسه المجتمع مش بيقبل هذه العلاقه


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2009)

ابن الكنيسه

شكراااااااا اخي على ردك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2009)

nortonishak

شكرااااااااا لردك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

